# παθαίνω ψύξη = (κν.) catch a chill, get a stiff neck



## Vrastaman (Nov 21, 2008)

Το είδος που προκαλεί μυϊκό πόνο: μήπως δεν είναι δόκιμος ιατρικός όρος αλλά τρομολαγνική εφεύρεση των μαμάδων μας;

πχ: "Μη κάτσεις κοντά στο κλιματιστικό, θα πάθεις ψύξη!"


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2008)

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αν ψάξεις για όλες τις περιπτώσεις των muscle pains, πουθενά δεν εμφανίζεται η "ψύξη".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Stiff neck (ή wryneck), θα έλεγα:
http://www.necksolutions.com/neck-s...hysioroom.com/injuries/neck/wry_neck_full.php
Έντιτ: μόνο για την περίπτωση του λαιμού.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2008)

Ναι, τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που η ψύξη είναι σε άλλο μέρος του σώματος;

Πάντως το wryneck είναι εντελώς άλλο πράγμα, είναι "στράβωμα" του λαιμού εκ γενετής ή μετά από ατύχημα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Ναι, συμφωνώ, αναφέρεται όμως και στράβωμα από πιάσιμο ή από κρύο ρεύμα αέρα.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 21, 2008)

Καλημέρα....Τελικά Vrastaman αυτό ίσως που θέλεις να πεις είναι:
Don't stay near the air-conditioning vent; you'll suffer from back and neck pain.

http://www.backpainadvisory.com/


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στη καθομιλουμένη, η έκφραση για όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι το "to catch a cold".

βλ. και cold draught - stiff neck.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 21, 2008)

Και μια που η ψύξη μας προβλημάτισε τόσο ας πούμε και το back and neck stiffness....

(Don't shoot the translator!)


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 21, 2008)

Συμφωνώ Ambrose. Τελικά αυτή η "ψύξη" είναι τόσο οδυνηρή όσο και η μετάφραση της!


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

(Ξανα)καλημέρα. Ίσως αντίστοιχο θα ήταν το _You'll get a chill_. Βεβαίως, οι μανάδες λένε _You'll catch your death_ συνήθως, για να είναι σωστή η τρομοκρατία.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι, όμως, ότι το "catch a chill" ή το "catch a cold" δεν αποδίδουν τον μυϊκό πόνο που λέγαμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

Κοίτα. 100% ακριβής απόδοση το catch a cold δεν είναι. Αλλά νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα έλεγε ένας Άγγλος και θα συμπλήρωνε κάτι του στυλ "my neck is stiff/hurts" κλπ κλπ. Εκτός κι αν υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα, catch a cold = φτέρνισμα, μύξες, δέκατα, βήχας κτλ κτλ. Ψύξη = δεν μπορώ να στρίψω το λαιμό μου/με πονάει η πλάτη μου κτλ κτλ. Στη φράση του Βράσταμαν, _πρόσεχε παιδί μου μην πάθεις ψύξη_, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε Be careful not to catch a cold. Όμως, καμία σχέση με ψύξη.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 21, 2008)

Vrastaman said:


> Το είδος που προκαλεί μυϊκό πόνο: μήπως δεν είναι δόκιμος ιατρικός όρος αλλά τρομολαγνική εφεύρεση των μαμάδων μας;
> 
> πχ: "Μη κάτσεις κοντά στο κλιματιστικό, θα πάθεις ψύξη!"



Όχι, εγώ -δυστυχώς- το παθαίνω συχνά, χωρίς να μου το λέει η μαμά μου, και όχι μόνο από κλιματιστικό. Και δεν θέλω βλακείες περί ηλικίας, εδώ ας πούμε, δίνει συμβουλές για να μην το πάθουν τα μωρά. Αναφέρεται συνήθως ως _μυικός σπασμός_ ή κράμπα και αν είναι στον αυχένα, ως _σπαστικό ραιβόκρανο_ που το βρήκα _wryneck_ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό. Πονάει πάντως...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Ξανα)καλημέρα. Ίσως αντίστοιχο θα ήταν το _You'll get a chill_. Βεβαίως, οι μανάδες λένε _You'll catch your death_ συνήθως, για να είναι σωστή η τρομοκρατία.


Η γονική τρομοκρατία που θυμάμαι εγώ πάντως ήταν _θα πλευριτωθείς_ ή _θα ψοφολογήσεις_ και συνήθως συνοδευόταν και από την απειλή ενός χεριού ξύλο σαν να μην έφτανε το κρύωμα


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

Palavra said:


> και συνήθως συνοδευόταν και από την απειλή ενός χεριού ξύλο σαν να μην έφτανε το κρύωμα



Και μια ζεστή και νόστιμη κρεμούλα :) :







Ή μήπως ήταν φιδές; (μπλιαχ)


----------



## Vrastaman (Nov 21, 2008)

Palavra said:


> ... _θα πλευριτωθείς_ ή _θα ψοφολογήσεις_ ....



You have _opened a new can of worms _:)


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

Ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο;

Πώς θα μεταφράζαμε σε αντίστοιχα αγγλικά την απειλή της μάνας;
Ή τι εννοεί κάποιος (στα ελληνικά) όταν λέει «έπαθα ψύξη»; Δηλαδή, πώς θα το έγραφε ο γιατρός στο ιστορικό όταν του δήλωνες «κάθισα δίπλα στο κλιματιστικό και έπαθα ψύξη».


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2008)

Νομίζω πως εννοούμε το δεύτερο. Πώς αποδίδεται η λέξη "ψύξη" όταν λέμε "έπαθα ψύξη".


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

Θέλω να πω ότι έχει σημασία τι μεταφράζουμε. Αν μεταφράζουμε μια μάνα να το λέει, η Εγγλέζα μάνα θα πει κάτι απ' αυτά που λένε οι Εγγλέζες σε σχέση με ένα ρεύμα, με το κλιματιστικό, με τα βρεγμένα ρούχα. Δεν πρόκειται να αρχίσει να συγκεκριμενοποιεί τα συμπτώματα. Όταν θα πας στο γιατρό, δεν θα του πεις "I froze to death", θα του πεις κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο ("My this or that is stiff"). Και ο γιατρός θα γράψει αυτό που αυτός καταλαβαίνει, από myalgia μέχρι ... (να έρθουν οι γιατροί να συμπληρώσουν).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2020)

Καμιά πιο επικαιροποιημένη ιδέα;


----------



## pontios (Feb 8, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Καμιά πιο επικαιροποιημένη ιδέα;



Για το "θα παθεις ψυξη" ... (my spell check has decided to take another hike/go walkabout again - βοσκει καπου)
.. ισως κατι σαν το "racking cold" ; ... you'll catch a "_]racking cold_" if you're not careful. (where racking means painful)

I copped a racking cold ... in the vernacular, down under.

Strangely, there's only a few google results for "a racking cold", but it is in common usage.

Not to be confused with "a raking cold" wind ...


----------



## pontios (Feb 8, 2020)

..υπαρχουν πιο πολλα αποτελσμετα για το "racking headache" ή το "racking migraine", βεβαια .... αλλα υπαρχουν αρκετα νομιζω για το "racking cold" και το "racking flu" (και δεν εψαξα τα πληθυντικα - "racking colds" και "racking flus").


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2020)

The closest equivalent is "to catch a chill".

Eg. I caught a chill in my back whilst cycling this morning and I've been stiff all day.


----------



## pontios (Feb 8, 2020)

cougr said:


> The closest equivalent is "to catch a chill".
> 
> Eg. I caught a chill in my back whilst cycling this morning and I've been stiff all day.



My initial thought too ...chill= ψύξη, but chill had already been mentioned in this thread and we were still looking for alternatives.., as ψύξη always had a pain association, according to Alexandra and palavra, and others?

Maybe “racking chill” for ψυξη? ... for a chill with pain in the limbs, back or somewhere around the body, without specifying where?


----------



## cougr (Feb 8, 2020)

It's not mentioned in dictionaries, however when someone comes down with soreness and stiffness after exposure to cold or draughts they often refer to it as having caught a chill, for example in the neck, shoulders, back etc.
" Racking chill" is used more to denote extreme and distressing coldness rather than a bodilly affliction causing pain and stiffness.


----------



## pontios (Feb 8, 2020)

cougr said:


> It's not mentioned in dictionaries, however when someone comes down with soreness and stiffness after exposure to cold or draughts they often refer to it as having caught a chill, for example in the neck, shoulders, back etc.
> " Racking chill" is used more to denote extreme and distressing coldness rather than a bodilly affliction causing pain and stiffness.



I agree, and it’s how I know the term (and the way it’s being used), too.
But “chill” wasn’t cutting it for some reason ... so I thought I’d spice it up with an adjective and/or look for some alternatives.
“racking” apart from “distressing”, can also imply “pain” .... as in “racking headache/racking migraine”, which are distressing because they’re particularly painful.
A racking chill could also mean one where you’ve ended up feeling sore all over (your body) or one which has resulted in some severe discomfort... which would be distressing and “racking” from a pain point of view (not necessarily for its “coldness”).


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2020)

Είναι φανερό πάντως ότι δεν έχουμε απόλυτη αντιστοιχία, οπότε, για ικανοποιητική απόδοση, χρειάζονται και *συμφραζόμενα*.

Το ΛΝΕΓ για αυτή τη σημασία της *ψύξης*:
«η μυαλγία ή η νευραλγία που εμφανίζεται στους ανθρώπους κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες λόγω τού ψύχους και έχει ως χαρακτηριστικό της είτε την αδυναμία να στρίψει κανείς το μέλος που έχει παγώσει (λ.χ. τον λαιμό) ή και κάποια παραμόρφωση των χαρακτηριστικών τού προσώπου (λ.χ. στράβωμα των χειλιών): βγήκε με βρεγμένα μαλλιά στο κρύο κι έπαθε ψύξη».


----------



## pontios (Feb 10, 2020)

cryalgesia, cryalgia
Pain caused by cold (freezing). 

At least there is a term for it in English (if you can call it that) 
.. πασίγνωστος στους πάντες (not) - έπαθα "κρυαλγία" του εγκεφάλου μέχρι να τον βρω - με έλουσε κρύος ιδρώτας, τέλως πάντων. ;)


----------



## cougr (Aug 17, 2021)

cougr said:


> It's not mentioned in dictionaries, however when someone comes down with soreness and stiffness after exposure to cold or draughts they often refer to it as having caught a chill, for example in the neck, shoulders, back etc.


Back then I couldn't find any references to back me up but I found one today...finally









Caught a Chill in your Back? -


Cold weather makes you feel pain in all sorts of ways. There is a persistent myth that chill can "catch" in your body and cause ongoing pain. This is untrue




hillsphysiotherapy.com.au


----------



## pontios (Aug 18, 2021)

Sounds like psychroalgia in the back.
Ας προσθέσουμε και το/την "psychroalgia" στη φαρέτρα μας ... για να δείχνουμε την εξυπνάδα μας.


----------



## pontios (Aug 20, 2021)

Just an observation, FWIW.
I'd prefer "have a chill" (in my back, neck), "have a stiff neck" or "get a chill" (in my back, neck), "get a stiff neck" ... "catch a chill" implies you "caught" something viral?
Can you catch a stiff neck?

We'd be perpetuating an urban myth or a misnomer, otherwise?

είναι σαν να λέμε _κόλλησα_ ψύξη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2021)

Έχουμε αρκετές προτάσεις στο νήμα. Όποιος θέλει, ας διαβάσει για να δει τις διαφορές. Μπορεί να θέλει να πει «You'll catch your death». Ωστόσο, άλλο είναι το «get/catch a chill» (παθαίνω ψύξη) και άλλο το «have a chill» (έχω ψύξη, έχω πάθει ψύξη). Όχι;


----------



## cougr (Aug 20, 2021)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, άλλο είναι το «get/catch a chill» (παθαίνω ψύξη) και άλλο το «have a chill» (έχω ψύξη, έχω πάθει ψύξη). Όχι;


Σωστά. Όμως ο Πόντιος το πήγαινε αλλού.


----------



## cougr (Aug 20, 2021)

pontios said:


> catch a chill" implies you "caught" something viral?
> Can you catch a stiff neck?
> 
> We'd be perpetuating an urban myth or a misnomer, otherwise?


Putting aside urban myths, the term " misnomer" is the very definition of medical terminology. Okay, that's an exaggeration, but on a serious note, if you were to catalogue all the misnomers in the corpus of medicine you'd be there for a very long time.


----------



## cougr (Aug 20, 2021)

pontios said:


> είναι σαν να λέμε _κόλλησα_ ψύξη


I'm aware it's not standard but some people do say "με έπιασε ψύξη".


----------



## pontios (Aug 20, 2021)

That's interesting, re: misnomers, cougr.
... όσον αφορά το "catch a chill," στο άρθρο που παρέθεσες (post #30) η φράση αυτή ήταν σε εισαγωγικά - νομίζω, θα προτιμούσα να την είχαμε έτσι και εδώ.
το "catch your death," του nickel είναι ένα καλό αντεπιχείρημα, αλλά ας ανταπαντήσω με τη λαϊκή σοφία: "two wrongs don't make a right," - όχι ότι το "catch your death" είναι λάθος, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι καλύτερο αυτή τη στιγμή .


----------



## pontios (Aug 20, 2021)

cougr said:


> I'm aware it's not standard but some people do say "με έπιασε ψύξη".



"με έπιασε ψύξη" ... δεν είναι το ιδιο με το "έπιασα ψύξη."


----------



## pontios (Aug 20, 2021)

Η διαφορά είναι ... μπορείς να πιάσεις κρύωμα, αλλά όχι ψύξη - "παθαίνεις ψύξη" - και το βρισκω λογικό αυτό.

(I could have posted this in my above post ... but, I kept getting an error 502 and ran out of time).


----------



## cougr (Aug 20, 2021)

pontios said:


> ...."catch a chill" implies you "caught" something viral?....





pontios said:


> όσον αφορά το "catch a chill," στο άρθρο που παρέθεσες (post #30) η φράση αυτή ήταν σε εισαγωγικά - νομίζω, θα προτιμούσα να την είχαμε έτσι και εδώ.


It's a lay expression, it's figurative. It's not meant to be rigidly exact or precise.


----------



## pontios (Aug 21, 2021)

Just my opinion, cougr.
Agreed (on the lay expression), but we can always use got/had a chill in my neck (or back, etc..) to indicate the soreness and stiffness you come down with after exposure to cold or a draught. "Catch a chill" is not the only expression - and I will always prefer the other 2, that's all.


----------



## cougr (Aug 21, 2021)

For sure!


----------

